# Embers Backyard BBQ Contest



## dockman (Aug 6, 2013)

Our local fire department is having their 2nd annual BBQ contest this Saturday. It's a great fund raiser with a chance for us backyard guys to compete for fun. We had 6 teams last year which I took 3 in chicken and last in ribs. So as we all know last sucks so I have been reading and testing. I need a team name maybe you guys/gals would like to help me out. My smoker is a MES40 with the mailbox mod. My first thoughts were "Hillbilly Q'in" or "120 Volt Barbeque"? I live in a small town named Climax Springs. This year we have 11 teams paid already and my goal is to finish mid pack not last again.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 6, 2013)

Dead last
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds like a good time anyway!

David


----------



## dockman (Aug 6, 2013)

It was a great time! But yep dead last sucked.


----------



## dockman (Aug 6, 2013)

It was a great time! But yep dead last sucked.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 6, 2013)

I think something that incorporates the name of your town might be fun. The name of that town is a pun waiting to happen. Almost as bad as Intercourse, PA.

By the way, they let you use an electric in the competition? That's pretty cool!


----------



## jeffed76 (Aug 6, 2013)

How about O.U.8.Q.2 for a name


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 6, 2013)

Given the proximity to the highway, how about "Heaven on Route 7"  "Hog Heaven on Route 7", or "Route 7 Hog Heaven"


----------



## dockman (Aug 6, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> I think something that incorporates the name of your town might be fun. The name of that town is a pun waiting to happen. Almost as bad as Intercourse, PA.
> 
> 
> By the way, they let you use an electric in the competition? That's pretty cool!


Sure do


----------



## polishmeat (Aug 6, 2013)

Given the proximity to the highway, how about "Heaven on Route 7"  "Hog Heaven on Route 7", or "Route 7 Hog Heaven"


----------



## dockman (Aug 6, 2013)

Not sure about the route 7


----------



## dockman (Aug 12, 2013)

Contest went pretty good I took 3rd overall out of 11 teams.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats!  Hope you had fun too!

Kat


----------



## jeffed76 (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats, what did the name end up being?


----------



## dockman (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you! I just through  "Mailman Bar-B-Que" out at the last minute.


----------



## jeffed76 (Aug 21, 2013)

Did you deliver 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ?


----------



## dockman (Aug 29, 2013)

11 contestants and I took 3rd overall.


----------

